# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  σύνδεση με ασύρματο ιδιωτικό δίκτυο

## a.antonio

Ο γειτονάς μου (10 μέτρα απόσταση) μου δίνει την δυνατότητα πρόσβασης στο ασυρματο δικτυό του (έχω τον κώδικό διότι ενας η/υ ήδη συνδέεται) . Θέλω να συνδέσω ένα ακόμη υπολόγιστή, ό όποίος ειναι παλιός (mobile AMD Athlon (tm) XP 1800+,122GHz,240MB RAM) και δεν θέλω να τον απαξιώσω :Thinking:  :Thinking:  , με ενα AirTies WUS-201 54Mbps USB Adapter αλλά ενώ η εγκατάσταση ειναι σωστή μου λέει ότι το δίκτυο, που το βλέπει, δεν ειναι διαθέσιμο.Δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ και δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζεται και ποιές αλλαγές ρυθμίσεων.Παρακαλώ για μια βοήθεια ή πρόταση

----------


## AgentWolf

Για να μην συνδέεται, σημαίνει ότι δεν έχεις καλό σήμα.
Κατέβασε το NetStumbler και δοκίμασε να δεις τι σήμα σου δίνει και αν είναι αποδεκτές οι τιμές.

Αν είσαι κοντά σε παράθυρο, καλό είναι να πάρεις μία προέκταση USB (2 έως 5 μέτρα) και να βάλεις το Wireless USB Stick έξω (ή κοντά) στο παράθυρο. Θα δεις μεγάλη βελτίωση του σήματος.

----------

